# Costa rica to Nicaragua?



## ValHam (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone take the 1 day or more tour to Nicaragua from Guanacaste?


----------



## seenett (Nov 25, 2007)

Last June (2006) my wife and I took the Nicaragua: Volcanoes and Colonial Cities tour.


----------

